# Pig #2 for 2017-Texas style



## sawtooth (Apr 27, 2017)

Well, I just got back from a hunt in TX. I was invited by some friends of mine to join them on a hog/Javalina hunt and MAN, was it fun! Texas is altogether different than what I'm used to-wide open and unforgiving. Every plant that grows there is just waiting to inflict puncture wounds all over your body. So, no slipping through the woods! I'm used to going after the hogs, they do it a little different in the Lone star state. You just sit there and let the pigs come to you. The javalinas didn't cooperate too well, I didn't see a lot of them. The ones I did see were unapproachable. Although they were upwind, they had to be stalked in the wide open and they can see a lot better than they are given credit for, or I'm a bad stalker, either way- I got busted continuously. Pigs are more my thing and I saw several of them. One black sow made the mistake of getting just a hair too close.  When she got inside twenty yards I drew slowly and sent my arrow away. It caught her tight behind the shoulder and I knew when  she left that she might as well be running toward the truck. I walked up on her forty yards away. I had a great time there in the prickly brush and wide open spaces of the Bowman McLean ranch, and given the chance I'll elect to return. Good food, good friends, good bowhunting. What can be better??

Martin X200 recurve
Douglas for arrow made by me
Zwickey Delta Brodhead.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2017)

You the man bro!


----------



## Clipper (Apr 27, 2017)

Looks like a good hunt.  Nice to see someone taking game.  Congratulations.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 28, 2017)

Mighty fine Dendy!!!!!!!! Mighty fine! 

That sure is a rag tag bunch of fellers........


----------



## jekilpat (Apr 28, 2017)

Good job D.  Looks like you finally found one that couldn't hold that wood arrow.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks for sharing..............Great story!

"She may as well have been running towards the truck!!"


----------



## Dennis (Apr 28, 2017)

Good job and that sure is a motley Crew your hanging out with.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 28, 2017)

Good stuff Dendy. Although it's a mighty long way to go for a pig, it's good to see different dirt every now and then.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 28, 2017)

Dennis said:


> Good job and that sure is a motley Crew your hanging out with.



This...


----------



## AllAmerican (Apr 28, 2017)

Nice cactus hog for your list of many!  Congrats bud.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 28, 2017)

Good hunt Dendy.


----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 28, 2017)

Well done Dendy.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Apr 29, 2017)

Good job D man! Did that ole hillbilly on the end do any good? If nothing else you heard some good tales with him around.


----------

